# Förstertour "Rund ums Kirchspiel Anhausen"



## Klaus Goerg (6. Juni 2011)

Mountainbike-Extrem-Tour Rund ums Kirchspiel Anhausen
Am Samstag, dem 18. Juni 2011 sind wieder alle begeisterten Mountainbiker, die steile Anstiege und schlammige Passagen nicht scheuen, zu dieser ca. 40 km langen Radtour eingeladen. Unterwegs gibt Förster Frank Krause Informationen zu Besonderheiten in Natur und Landschaft. Wie in den Vorjahren wird wieder eine kurze Rast eingelegt.
Treffpunkt ist um 14.30 Uhr an der Kirche in Anhausen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.
Der Teilnehmerbeitrag beträgt 5,00  je Person.
Nähere Infos unter 02639-229 oder [email protected]

Bitte um rege Teilnahme.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2011)

Da simma dabbay....

Die *BrexbachGemsen* werden sich wie gewohnt um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß treffen und dann nach einer schönen Anfahrt per MTB um 1430 h in Ohnesse dazustoßen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (9. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Da simma dabbay....
> 
> Die *BrexbachGemsen* werden sich wie gewohnt um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß treffen und dann nach einer schönen Anfahrt per MTB um 1430 h in Ohnesse dazustoßen....


Bin zwar kein Gems und fahr am Brexbach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber mitfahren tu ich trotzdem


----------

